# Looking for Pennyslvania rescues



## Foster Mon (May 21, 2009)

Hi Folks...... 
I know there are a number of you... We are located in the Chgo area and have a request for adoption. This is too far for our policy and would like to suggest rescues that are closer to these potential adopters.
Please email us at: [email protected]

Thanks
Kathy 
www.simplyshepherdsrescue.org


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What part of PA? Northern? Southern? If it's northern, then you might want to look at some New York rescues as well. Southeast - look at NJ, Maryland. I"m not sure what is in the western part of the state.

German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern PA
Save a Shepherd Rescue Alliance
Mid Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue
Main Line Rescue


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

It could also be that they have applied with Pa. rescues and been denied.....so they are expanding their search. I have one right now that has been denied and I know they've applied with other rescues out of state. If you want their info...PM me.


----------



## Foster Mon (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reference list......... Not sure what part of PA. The email came from the daughter located here in Chgo area. I will pass on the list.... And yes... folks do go out of state when they are denied. We had one from Texas 2 months ago when there are dozen of rescues and dogs waiting for their forever home. 
Kathy


----------

